# CL Personals Ad: creepy or not? You be the judge



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ran across the ad below on Craig's List . This guy advertises for a woman to come watch movies with him at his private movie 'marathon', with starting times running from 3:00 p.m. to 1:00 a.m. No biggie, right? Not until one reads the list of films he has chosen.

- *The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo *
- *Silence of the Lambs *
- *Zodiac*
- *Manhunter*
- *Natural Born Killers*

...and perhaps of greater significance, a movie he left off his list? *The Craigslist Killer* _!!!_

I have reproduced the CL ad below, but for you _fornesic_* groupies, here's a LINK to the original ad on CL.

*in fond memory of April Bowlby's character, "Candy", on Two and a Half Men.

From CL:


> *Serial Killer Movie Marathon Sunday - m4w - 45* (Decatur)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Date: 2012-05-26, 2:14AM EDT
> ...


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I am sure that Dexter would be interested.


----------

